# 335d 18" Wheels with Conti DWS Winter tire setup ready on the first days of Fall



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, as the fall season approaches, I think about the winter trips to the mountains in Northern Cali, Eastern Sierras and Utah... 

As I put away my Style 195 18" staggered setup for the summer, the fall and winter months are approaching. 

Bought a set of ContiExtremeContact DWS tires @ America's tire (price matched TireRack), and wheels off Craigslist....

So here are my photos of my 335d set up for the Winter driving months here in sunny Southern California....

18" Style 197 BMW BBS NON STAGGERED wheels with Continental Extreme Contact DWS tires rated for light snow and perfect to drive around town in dry sunny Los Angeles:










It took me awhile to find 4 identical 18x8" fronts since I do not need staggered for my winter setup. I guess you can say I am a unique thinker when it comes to winter driving.....

Can you believe the wheels I bought locally were all curb rashed, scratched but got them for a good price?
All 4 wheels I got were scarred dinged, dented, and curb scratched mainly around the outer rim. This is one of the wheels that were resurfaced, repainted and clear coated by my wheel guy:


















My Wheel guy who charges only $110 per wheel to get them to look like new:


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

It looks like your wheel guy did a really nice job. :thumbup:

Over on the East coast here, I'm running Conti DWS in the spring, summer, fall and dedicated snow tires for the winter.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Who's your wheel guy, and what did he charge?


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Stugots said:


> Who's your wheel guy, and what did he charge?


Total Image Protection in Orange County - Gonzalo Gonzalez
$110 per wheel total refinish and if you refinish all 4, he will throw in the 4th for free!

Gotta love someone who takes their time doing a wheel job right at the right price!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I love the 197s. I was also thinking of using them as a winter set up when I move back east.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Pat_X5 said:


> Total Image Protection in Orange County - Gonzalo Gonzalez
> $110 per wheel total refinish and if you refinish all 4, he will throw in the 4th for free!
> 
> Gotta love someone who takes their time doing a wheel job right at the right price!


I was gonna have Son Tran do mine, but this might be the way to go. My rears are perfect, but there's road rash on the fronts, and one of them is actually starting to peel (very, very odd, if you ask me...never seen that happen).

Maybe he'll give me a discount for 2...or I should just break down and buy a new set of wheels. I really want to put 19's on, with some VMRs.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Call Gonzalo @ 714 231 7586.
The peeling of the wheels is common since the alloy wheels have a layer of zinc (primer), then basecoat, then clearcoat.
If your wheel the standard 1 tone painted alloy wheel then he can do them for $110 each.
If you wheel is the 2 tone (polished and painted) then it will cost more - like the 650 and M6 wheels.


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Why use an all season as a dedicated winter set?!?!?


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

How much did you pay for the set of 197s? Came with TPMS?


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

taibanl said:


> Why use an all season as a dedicated winter set?!?!?


Yeah, I know why would a California driver use 2 sets of winter & summer tires?

For Southern California, I have learned that I do not need a set of hardcore snow and ice (snowflake on mountain) tires which I used to buy such as the Alpin and Xi2 Ice - these Continental DWS are the best for my area - I learned that when I had my 328 which had Conti ExtremeContact tires. The Conti DWS have a very high silica content which keeps them gripping in low temps for wet and light snow which is what I normally face when going to the mountains here in California.





bing330i said:


> How much did you pay for the set of 197s? Came with TPMS?


I paid about $120 per wheel and got a set of used TPMS from a seller on Craigslist.

It was tough getting 4 identical 18x8 fronts to use for my winter setup so I bought from other sellers as well.
Sort of weird to have all wheels identical because the 197 normally comes staggered (8.5x18 rears) but there was another reason for my madness: rotations and tire chains - wanted all 4 to be the same.

Because I have too many of the 197 wheels leftover, I am going to sell 3 of the 197 wheels on eBay this week.

It's funny - amateur vs. pro: I just touched up 3 of the remaining wheels with some silver alloy paint myself but they don't look as good as what a professional can do them like I had done on my complete set of 18x8 by my wheel guy!


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

cuz your name isn't "Gonzalo Gonzalez" :thumbup:


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

My winter wheel set goes on after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

We just got our first real rain of the year in Southern California and I have to say that the Conti DWS handles very well in the rain. Doesn't even slide or slop in the rain. must say it's a far cry better than the stock Bridgestone RFT !


----------

